# Load noise when turning my steering wheel



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Loud noise when turning my steering wheel*

I was taking a hard left while driving to work today and a loud bang came from what seemed like the front driver side wheel well. I've come the conclusion that it only makes that sound when I take sharp turns not "soft" turns. It sounds pretty bad, any suggestions? 
Also I did try doing a search with not much help. 
thanks!!










_Modified by RImk216v at 7:56 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

Any help?


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

Check your cv boot on that side and see if it's cracked.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

Any recent suspension work? Maybe strut mount bearing.


----------



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (Late__Apex)*

I just got back from the shop and they said passenger side sway bar bushing. Audi also said about $400-$500. Is it worth going through Audi or should I go somewhere else?
thanks!!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

I think there was a service thing about the front sway bar bushings. Audi should do it free. Usually they don't make a loud bang though, just really loud creaking.


----------



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (mbaron)*

I looked up recalls online and the 2002 does not have that recall. I think i'm going to take it RM Protune in Rhode Island instead of Audi.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

If you pay $400-$500 for just front sway bushing you're bonkers, you should easily be able to do the two in an afternoon, and the bushings cost less than $50


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

the rubber on my front sway bar links are all blow apart.. how much is it for new links? anyone know where I can get them online?


----------



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (l88m22vette)*

Sounds good, I'm no longer taking it to the dealership. Has this happened to anyone else? And if so what are my driving limitations? It makes a loud noise every time I turn the wheel all the way. I made it to work without hearing the loud sound so it is possible to avoid the sound. What do you think?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Loud noise when turning my steering wheel (RImk216v)*

it's just a sway bar bushing, so it's not THAT bad, you're handling will be crappier but it's not going to cause mass failure IMO. Either get new bushings or just buy a new sway bar.
Oh and you can get new sway bar end links for cheap. Germanautoparts.com ftw!


----------

